# B-More



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Any groups in the Baltimore area? Or close to at least?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

We're about 3 hours or so if you want to come join us.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

3 hours? Thats pretty far. Where are you?


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm sure there are enough of us in the DC/Baltimore area to get together for a M&T


----------

